# Jackson 8 String (4+4) Custom Shop on eBay



## Xibuque (Nov 5, 2011)

*Jackson USA Custom Shop Soloist 8 String Gun Metal Grey Guitar** Specs:*

Color: Gun Metal Grey
Body: Alder
Neck: Neck-Thru-Body Quartersawn Maple Asymmetrical Neck & Offset Trussrod, 4+4 Headstock
Scale length: 25.5"

Fingerboard: Ebony with compound 12" to 16" radius
Width at nut: 2.25"
No. of frets: 24 Jumbo Stainless Steel Frets SBB215
Inlays: None

Headstock: Standard
Bridge pickup: EMG 808X
Neck pickup: EMG 808X
Controls: 1 Volume, 1 Tone 3-position toggle

Hardware: Black
Tuning Machines: Gotoh/Jackson
Bridge: Hipshot 8 String Bridge
Strings: .009-.071
Case: Custom G & G Case 



















4K

*Jackson USA Custom Shop Soloist 8 String Gun Metal Grey Guitar | eBay*


----------



## orakle (Nov 5, 2011)

this is probably the best looking 8s i've ever seen (imo)


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 5, 2011)

orakle said:


> this is probably the best looking 8s i've ever seen (imo)



I'd like to echo that sentiment.


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Nov 5, 2011)

This would convert me to a Jackson guy...


----------



## Beardyman (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh, wow


----------



## AcousticMinja (Nov 5, 2011)

Damn. I agree with the above 3 statements. 
That is sexy.


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 5, 2011)

25.5" scale length?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 5, 2011)

Its ok, pretty boring looking.


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 5, 2011)

leonardo7 said:


> 25.5" scale length?



Looks like 27" as my baritone has the same case (very circumstantial evidence )


----------



## celticelk (Nov 5, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Its ok, pretty boring looking.



I'm with Stealth. It's another superstrat with actives and no inlays. It's maybe a little more carved in the body than most, and at least it's not black, but I don't see anything worth writing home about.


----------



## DC23 (Nov 5, 2011)

Damn that's nice.


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 5, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> Looks like 27" as my baritone has the same case (very circumstantial evidence )



Could be. Looks like 25.5" though. The other one was listed as having 28.8" scale but actually is only 26"


----------



## AntiTankDog (Nov 5, 2011)

At least they got sensible and ditched the hockey stick headstock.

I won't touch an 8 under 28" though...


----------



## eurolove (Nov 5, 2011)

damnit! i wanted the: inb4 25.5 scale makes guitar obsolete. anyway, for some reason that headstock makes it look like thinner guitar, much less chunky looking than most 8s, very elegant.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 5, 2011)

I'd take this over 90% of the 8s I see come through the forum based on quality alone. While it may not be too flashy, Jackson USA CS is always worth it.


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 5, 2011)

celticelk said:


> I'm with Stealth. It's another superstrat with actives and no inlays. It's maybe a little more carved in the body than most, and at least it's not black, but I don't see anything worth writing home about.



It's like saying a black Lamborghini Murcielago is nothing worth writing home about. It's a Jackson CS and it'll definitely pimp slap the shit out of the majority of 8s publicly available.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 5, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> It's like saying a black Lamborghini Murcielago is nothing worth writing home about. It's a Jackson CS and it'll definitely pimp slap the shit out of the majority of 8s publicly available.



Yeah, it's just not to my taste though. Needs a booty-full top


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 5, 2011)

leonardo7 said:


> Could be. Looks like 25.5" though. The other one was listed as having 28.8" scale but actually is only 26"



Wow... I didn't even read the specs in the OP 

Jackson seems to be amping up to have a sick NAMM show this year! I want to fucking go man.


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 5, 2011)

Fuck 2.25" nut width that is HUGE


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 5, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> Fuck 2.25" nut width that is HUGE



It's only ~3mm wider than the RG2228, and exactly the same as what most Agile 8s are.


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 5, 2011)

That headstock fits way better than the hockey bat on their 8-string prototype last year. It's looking good, that is for sure. 25.5 on an 8 is not for me, though.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 5, 2011)

Love the finish. Also glad they changed the headstock, this one looks pretty much perfect.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Nov 5, 2011)

Not normally much of a fan of the SLS headstock, but it looks great on an eight.


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 5, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's only ~3mm wider than the RG2228, and exactly the same as what most Agile 8s are.



Eh I guess, I've never had an 8-string. I was just thinking that my 9-string is that size or a little bit more narrow.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 5, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> Eh I guess, I've never had an 8-string. I was just thinking that my 9-string is that size or a little bit more narrow.



Just imagine your RG7420 but with an extra string (and the associated spacing), as it's pretty close.


----------



## celticelk (Nov 5, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> It's like saying a black Lamborghini Murcielago is nothing worth writing home about. It's a Jackson CS and it'll definitely pimp slap the shit out of the majority of 8s publicly available.



I don't understand that at all. Admittedly, I have no experience with major-builder custom shops, so maybe there's some secret-sauce thing that I don't have a clue about, but just looking at the photo and the specs, I don't see anything that suggests that this is substantially different from, say, a 2228, or one of the new Carvins. I certainly don't understand why anyone would pay $4000 for this guitar - the woods involved are not exotic, the pickups are commonly available, there's no flashy paint or inlay or intricate wiring schemes.... What am I missing here? Is it just that it's ultra-rare and therefore a collector's item?


----------



## nsimonsen (Nov 5, 2011)

Although it is plain, I really like it. Would love to see it in a satin finish and maybe some different colour pickup covers to make it stand out a little more.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 5, 2011)

celticelk said:


> I don't understand that at all. Admittedly, I have no experience with major-builder custom shops, so maybe there's some secret-sauce thing that I don't have a clue about, but just looking at the photo and the specs, I don't see anything that suggests that this is substantially different from, say, a 2228, or one of the new Carvins. I certainly don't understand why anyone would pay $4000 for this guitar - the woods involved are not exotic, the pickups are commonly available, there's no flashy paint or inlay or intricate wiring schemes.... What am I missing here? Is it just that it's ultra-rare and therefore a collector's item?



The fact that it's better built and with higher quality materials than the greater majority of 8-string guitars on here has to count for something. 

Granted, a nice chunk of that price comes from the fact it's made in the USA by a highly established shop. 

Guitars are more than their spec sheets. 

As someone who has owned several Carvin (six in fact), a whole bunch of MIJ Ibanez guitars, and have played numerous USA and a couple CS Jacksons, I can say that this guitar will most likely destroy a Carvin and all but the highest echelon Ibanez (think JC).


----------



## Sicarius (Nov 5, 2011)

okay, that's hot.


----------



## celticelk (Nov 5, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The fact that it's better built and with higher quality materials than the greater majority of 8-string guitars on here has to count for something.
> 
> Granted, a nice chunk of that price comes from the fact it's made in the USA by a highly established shop.
> 
> ...



What "higher quality materials"? There's no hardware on this guitar that you couldn't get on a sub-$1000 import Schecter ATX - tuners, bridge, pickups. None of the woods are exotic or figured, and the alder and maple are domestic, so import costs are low. If you built this *exact* guitar using Carvin's builder, you'd pay around $1500 for it, and that's also an American-built instrument. What can Jackson possibly do that justifies a 100% increase in price?

I agree that guitars are not their spec sheets. And I freely admit that I am on a far lesser level of technical ability than quite a few players here, and maybe at that level, the small differences in fit and finish between individual luthiers and shops can make a difference in your relationship to an instrument in a way that justifies that increased cost. I don't know. From where I'm standing, I just can't see it.


----------



## Church2224 (Nov 5, 2011)

As the owner of Carvins and USA Jacksons, and having played many more, I can confidently say that IMHO what Max says is truth. Jackson uses some great tone woods, and the work the USA Custom Shop does is top notch, I am sure this guitar is well worth the money. 

ALso from the Jacksons I have played they got some of the best fretwork out there.


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 6, 2011)

celticelk said:


> What "higher quality materials"? There's no hardware on this guitar that you couldn't get on a sub-$1000 import Schecter ATX - tuners, bridge, pickups. None of the woods are exotic or figured, and the alder and maple are domestic, so import costs are low. If you built this *exact* guitar using Carvin's builder, you'd pay around $1500 for it, and that's also an American-built instrument. What can Jackson possibly do that justifies a 100% increase in price?
> 
> I agree that guitars are not their spec sheets. And I freely admit that I am on a far lesser level of technical ability than quite a few players here, and maybe at that level, the small differences in fit and finish between individual luthiers and shops can make a difference in your relationship to an instrument in a way that justifies that increased cost. I don't know. From where I'm standing, I just can't see it.



The Jackson CS will no doubt have amazing fretwork and choice of woods above most companies as well as thoughtfully placed body carves and clean construction. If that doesnt justify it for you then the following might. Aside from a 12"-16" compound radius fretboard, there is one thing that actually does make this particular guitar unique above all else and that's the asymmetrical neck!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 6, 2011)

Its the overall build quality and quality of wood used. They will not be using the same wood they use on 1k imports.


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 6, 2011)

celticelk said:


> What "higher quality materials"? There's no hardware on this guitar that you couldn't get on a sub-$1000 import Schecter ATX - tuners, bridge, pickups. None of the woods are exotic or figured, and the alder and maple are domestic, so import costs are low. If you built this *exact* guitar using Carvin's builder, you'd pay around $1500 for it, and that's also an American-built instrument. What can Jackson possibly do that justifies a 100% increase in price?
> 
> I agree that guitars are not their spec sheets. And I freely admit that I am on a far lesser level of technical ability than quite a few players here, and maybe at that level, the small differences in fit and finish between individual luthiers and shops can make a difference in your relationship to an instrument in a way that justifies that increased cost. I don't know. From where I'm standing, I just can't see it.


The woods used in sub-$1000 imports is not even stuff you find on tables at Ikea man. It's just low end woods, multiple pieces and very very low grade stuff. The impiort stuff also uses "mahogany" family woods but they are very low grade for musical instruments.

This or any other Jackson CS guitar will have the very best woods out there in terms of quality, their workmanship and construction will smoke those imports and Carvins imo. 

It's kinda of weird to say it without knowing if you've ever played anything higher grade. Once you hold a higher grade guitar (USA Jackson, CS Jackson) right away from playing it you'll know, the playability, the feel, and most importantly the tone. I've owned a few Carvins and no matter what their wood configurations they all sounded thin and lightweights.

The justification comes to those who are willing to pay for the additonal quality. Like saying why buy a Ford when you can by a Merc S-class - both do the same things right but are they the same?

Trust me - if you can't tell the difference then you're in a good spot according to me. Once you learn to tell the difference you're going to be a lot more into tone chasing and it'll result in less $$ in your pocket 

So if the 8 string Carvin works for ya - then yes for you it makes no difference.


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 6, 2011)

While Im totally unimpressed with the 25.5" scale length, Im sure this Jackson does smoke all 8 strings you typically see. For about the same cost, this is really the only 8 string I could see myself choosing over the Jackson:





But a Mayones, ESP, Schecter, KxK, Vik, BRJ or any other custom 8 string including Carvin will come with a wait. This Jackson has got to not only be one of the best 8 strings with respect to overall quality as stated but also be the best 8 string that's available right now!!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 6, 2011)

25.5" means you should tune it with a high A


----------



## Church2224 (Nov 6, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> The woods used in sub-$1000 imports is not even stuff you find on tables at Ikea man. It's just low end woods, multiple pieces and very very low grade stuff. The impiort stuff also uses "mahogany" family woods but they are very low grade for musical instruments.
> 
> This or any other Jackson CS guitar will have the very best woods out there in terms of quality, their workmanship and construction will smoke those imports and Carvins imo.
> 
> ...



Mesh hit the nail on the hear here.

Except it depends on the Ford, I'd take a Super Duty over anything 

/Redneckness

Like he said, once you have played a USA Select or CS Jackson you can tell the difference. Plus you know Jackson's QC will be top notch. 

Seeing as the people in this thread defending Jackson have owned and worked on many guitars, I would take their word for it.


----------



## JP Universe (Nov 6, 2011)

I personally think it looks all class and tight as hell (shrugs) and that's coming from an Ibby fanboy


----------



## Rook (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't mind the standard scale as I'd probably tune it up to G or G# anyway. If this were nearer 3k I'd genuinely consider it (just came into some cash AND got paid) because I want a custom grade standard scale 7 or 8.

Leonardo7, I know where you can get a Mayones 8 for &#8364;2100 + shipping, there are quite a few in stock around Europe. I thought that was what I was gunna buy this time around but the more I look at them the more I find only my Regius appeals to me


----------



## noob_pwn (Nov 6, 2011)

fucking jawdropping but what where they smoking with that scale length


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 6, 2011)

It's 2011, are we all still hung up on scale length? 

Really though, if you want something longer, just get a longer scale. The Jackson CS is a CS after all.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Nov 6, 2011)

Well from a non-fanboy point of view.... first impression is that it looks pretty sweet and metal.

Second impression is for the price I could get something more to my liking somewhere else.

Surely it plays quite nicely though.

Not saying I wouldn't own it if things were different about it. It's a nice guitar, I just don't get off on Jackos too much these days. 

EDIT: call me ignorant, but I think I dont mesh with Jacksons too well because they remind me too much of death metal/thrash metal. (Ive only ever owned 1, and played a few)


----------



## Churchie777 (Nov 6, 2011)

Might be a great guitar i dont know but god damn its more boring then a funeral


----------



## Betterlaidplans (Nov 6, 2011)

I think I just pooed a little. Sick 8. I'm usually more of a quilt top guy but like djpharoah said you know the quality is there and the 4+4 tuners get me every time(something about the symmetry of it). Add some scale length though and its pure win.


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 6, 2011)

zomg teh scale is the same one that bulb uses, i can't djent with that shit!


----------



## Eric Christian (Nov 6, 2011)

Seems like just another attempt by Jackson to remain relevent in a quickly changing market. It strikes me as nothing but a trade show "me to" guitar that nobody wants so now it sits in some random guitar shop in Jersey waiting for a sucker to buy it. Honestly you could buy a semi-custom Agile with the same exact Hipshot bridge and overall specs for less than $1000. Nevermind all the tuning instability you get with this overall setup anyway.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 6, 2011)

Eric Christian said:


> Seems like just another attempt by Jackson to remain relevent in a quickly changing market.



The market may be changing in some aspects, but as of right now Jackson is still VERY relevant and sales don't lie. While 8-string are becoming more popular on the fringe they're still a microscopic niche compared to 6-strings. Maybe in a couple decades this will hold true, but definitely not now. 



> It strikes me as nothing but a trade show "me to" guitar that nobody wants so now it sits in some random guitar shop in Jersey waiting for a sucker to buy it.



Seeing as this guitar is for sale, it's not going to NAMM. As for nobody wanting it, like the last Jackson 8 (the inline headstock one which sold for ~5k+) I'm sure this one will find a home. I don't think anyone who buys a high quality guitar like this can be called a sucker. 

As for "random guitar shop" CMC sells tons of $2k+ guitars both production and custom one offs. They are primarily a high end shop, and it shows with how many amazing guitars go through their hands each year. 



> Honestly you could buy a semi-custom Agile with the same exact Hipshot bridge and overall specs for less than $1000.



Like I said before, I'd take one of these over a cheap Agile, Ibanez, LTD, or Schecter 8 any day. While you may be able to get things like the same family of woods, and hardware from Agile, try getting the quality of woods, quality of craftsmanship, fretboard radius, and neck. Agiles are $1000 for a reason, because they're just not great guitars. Decent, but not great, especially compared to USA CS Jackson. 



> Nevermind all the tuning instability you get with this overall setup anyway.



How so? Keep in mind the nut on this will be cut properly, not the cheap plastic deals you see on imports.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Nov 6, 2011)

The sls headstock is the way to go IMHO, I echo the sentiments of the honorable President of Jackson Whores that 'tis a classy and understated beast.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 6, 2011)

My Sherman has a 25,5" scale and a low F#. She sounds nice and clear, and it's mostly down to wood choice, quality, and proper nut and bridge. That Jackson looks sweet!


----------



## Goatchrist (Nov 6, 2011)

Man I hope I get a Jackson 8 string one day.. maybe they start the serieproducting.. I hope so..


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 6, 2011)

It looks well balanced with that headstock, I like it. Not that I'd play an 8 anytime soon. XD


----------



## Rook (Nov 6, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> My Sherman has a 25,5" scale and a low F#. She sounds nice and clear, and it's mostly down to wood choice, quality, and proper nut and bridge. That Jackson looks sweet!



It wouldn't matter what it sounded if you played it live, everyone would be too distracted by all the jizzing. That thing's amazing.

On topic: I absolutely agree with Max, I'd take one custom Jackson even if it didn't exactly mean my preferred specs over 20 Agiles that were all specially chosen by me. I say Agile as an example, but referring to any import.

I only recently discovered just how much difference *grade* of wood matters, way more important than just 'family'


----------



## Explorer (Nov 6, 2011)

Eric Christian said:


> Nevermind all the tuning instability you get with this overall setup anyway.


 
What part of that overall set-up leads to massive tuning instability? Did I miss something?


----------



## Eric Christian (Nov 6, 2011)

Explorer said:


> What part of that overall set-up leads to massive tuning instability? Did I miss something?


 
lol... compared to my RG2228. I've spent quite a bit of time playing Schecter, LTD and Agile 8's all with the same hipshot bridge and regular tuners and everytime I'd start bending strings real hard they'd go out of tune, plus several other adjacent strings as well... thats my only point. For a custom shop guitar at that price the thing should have that custom milled 8 sting Floyd that was floating around lol...

IMHO, the Ibanez system is superior as it stays in tune despite the abuse and then when it eventually does go out of tune a quick adjustment of the fine tuner on the fly fixes it. Thats all. Just seems like a lot of money for such a simplistic guitar. What do I know though? I'm just a hobbyist that sits around playing scales.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 6, 2011)

Not much if you think an agile is up to the same quality as a full blown cs


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 6, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> I'd like to echo that sentiment.



Yea but it goes w/o saying that you'd concur. We all know you.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 6, 2011)

Eric Christian said:


> lol... compared to my RG2228. I've spent quite a bit of time playing Schecter, LTD and Agile 8's all with the same hipshot bridge and regular tuners and everytime I'd start bending strings real hard they'd go out of tune, plus several other adjacent strings as well... thats my only point. For a custom shop guitar at that price the thing should have that custom milled 8 sting Floyd that was floating around lol...
> 
> IMHO, the Ibanez system is superior as it stays in tune despite the abuse and then when it eventually does go out of tune a quick adjustment of the fine tuner on the fly fixes it. Thats all. Just seems like a lot of money for such a simplistic guitar. What do I know though? I'm just a hobbyist that sits around playing scales.



If you're comparing the shitty nut on Schecters, LTDs, and Agiles (let's be real, they're far from great, and that's coming from a guy who has owned two out of three there), quit while you're ahead.


----------



## Nag (Nov 6, 2011)

curse you for having this ! soooo much win !


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 7, 2011)

Awesome! Can't wait to see the others they come out with


----------



## sell2792 (Nov 7, 2011)

8 string SLSMG? YES!


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 7, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> 25.5" means you should tune it with a high A



Yeah, you just had to say that, didn't you? Good thing I don't have $4K.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 7, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If you're comparing the shitty nut on Schecters, LTDs, and Agiles (let's be real, they're far from great, and that's coming from a guy who has owned two out of three there), quit while you're ahead.



QFT.


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 7, 2011)

sick, but i'd pass on a 25.5 8 string, the gauge would be too big for my liking


----------



## MTech (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't get all the fuss on it... I can agree with both sides of what people are saying about the guitar yet it also made me wonder a few things.
First thought: that's pretty damn nice looking, yet extremely simple/plain guitar.
2nd Thought: Thank god it doesn't have that gigantic inline headstock.
3rd: IDK How much I'd like the neck profile form the description... though I have played necks like that on 6's that I loved..but this description makes it sound very unproportioned. 
4: Thick neck on one side, so thin a truss rod won't go in the middle...so then a Offset truss rod?? This to me just screams neck twisting problems down the road... I even showed it to a tech friend who's also in a national touring band and he said the exact same thing w/o me even mentioning that thought.
5: $4000?!?! I'm more one to agree with everybody who said they could get something with more/better specs to their likings from other companies for less.. Yea people are bringing up apples to oranges saying agile/schecter... but I bet you could get a KxK for the same or less.... and if Bernie built a Jekyll to the exact specs of this guitar it'd only cost $3000 and come with the same quality G&G case..and even if you got a highly figured Maple Top it still wouldn't even be $3400. Sure you can argue it's available now, but that's because its sat around for practically a year... and if you ordered something from a custom shop be it KXK/Rico/Mayones or even ESP they'd all probably get done faster than it'd take Jackson to complete.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 7, 2011)

MTech said:


> but I bet you could get a KxK for the same or less...



My Grape 8 wasn't $4k including custom hardware, BKPs, and G&G case  Granted there was a discount because it was a prototype, but still...







Also tuning was rock solid... if your tuning isn't stable on a locking tuner / hipshot bridge guitar there's something wrong.


----------



## MTech (Nov 7, 2011)

technomancer said:


> My Grape 8 wasn't $4k including custom hardware, BKPs, and G&G case  Granted there was a discount because it was a prototype, but still...




I HATE purple yet I LOVE that guitar


----------



## Miijk (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow!  The Jackson is stunning, was actually thinking of a 8 string in that manner yesterday!  This just makes me want a custom jackson 8! 

Give me! NOW! :'(


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 7, 2011)

SOLD


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 7, 2011)

leonardo7 said:


> SOLD


Damn Alain


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 7, 2011)

leonardo7 said:


> SOLD



"Sucker!"


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 7, 2011)

Ive turned into quite the whore myself. I really hope its better quality than the Agile I tried out yesterday


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 7, 2011)

leonardo7 said:


> Ive turned into quite the whore myself. I really hope its better quality than the Agile I tried out yesterday



Don't know man...Those Agiles are freaking epic


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 7, 2011)

Anyone wanna trade a Jackson for an Agile? Seriously though, I should have this beast by weeks end hopefully and will definitely be posting a NGD on this one. Ive got a surprise to go with the NGD too! It shall be pretty epic indeed. I decided that I dont care about the scale length. Im gonna use this to write riffs on and it will be easier to do with the shorter scale. Steve at CMC is a really nice guy and easy to deal with. Im gonna put in a long scale Jackson CS 8 order with him next week. I guess even though its not on the site, its possible now. Epic NGD shall ensue within a week or so.


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 7, 2011)

I should also add that their 7 string in line point headstocks look like a joke, but this looks absolutely perfect and matches perfectly, makes an amazing 8 string headstock, like it was meant for it.


----------



## Church2224 (Nov 7, 2011)

leonardo7 said:


> Anyone wanna trade a Jackson for an Agile? Seriously though, I should have this beast by weeks end hopefully and will definitely be posting a NGD on this one. Ive got a surprise to go with the NGD too! It shall be pretty epic indeed. I decided that I dont care about the scale length. Im gonna use this to write riffs on and it will be easier to do with the shorter scale. Steve at CMC is a really nice guy and easy to deal with. Im gonna put in a long scale Jackson CS 8 order with him next week. I guess even though its not on the site, its possible now. Epic NGD shall ensue within a week or so.



I have talked to Steve at CMC multiple times. I ordered my last Jackson from him and I did not like the string through body, I told him and he said if i wanted to return it it would be fine, and he would pay back the shipping and he would shop me the FR version for a 100 dollar discount! I also did the specs for a decked out Jackson Sl2h- MAH and he said he would give me a sweet deal on it.

Steve will talk to you like a friend, not like a client, overall one of the nicest guys to talk to. A few of the guys I talk to over at JCF have bought Jacksons from him and all say the same thing, one of the greatest guys out there to get a guitar from.

I want to get a Mcnaught from him too...

You will not be disappointed man, even if you are Steve will make sure he gets it right for ya.


----------



## Decipher (Nov 7, 2011)

I gotta say, I'm an Ibanez player....... But this Jackson has my interest! Honest to god, if this were a production model, I would look extremely deep into the wallet for it. I absolutely love the SLS headstock and I think it suits this one perfectly.


----------



## Tristoner7 (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks killer, if it had a reverse SLS headstock like on the Broderick Soloists, I'd be all over it.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 8, 2011)

technomancer said:


> My Grape 8 wasn't $4k including custom hardware, BKPs, and G&G case  Granted there was a discount because it was a prototype, but still...



...it will be mine anyway.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 8, 2011)

MTech said:


> 4: Thick neck on one side, so thin a truss rod won't go in the middle...so then a Offset truss rod?? This to me just screams neck twisting problems down the road... I even showed it to a tech friend who's also in a national touring band and he said the exact same thing w/o me even mentioning that thought.



The treble side of the neck has graphite reinforcement to prevent twisting.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 8, 2011)

This is the side of Jackson that i fucking love so much. We need more of this.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 8, 2011)

Tristoner7 said:


> Looks killer, if it had a reverse SLS headstock like on the Broderick Soloists, I'd be all over it.



'Cause, you know, that's a make-or-break decision on a $4k guitar


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 8, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> 'Cause, you know, that's a make-or-break decision on a $4k guitar


 
On a $4k guitar I'd say every single detail is a make-or-break item... that is full custom pricing. The only reason to buy this instead of your own custom is if you don't want to wait that long (which is quite valid considering Jackson's CS build times if your name is not bulb ).


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 8, 2011)

MF_Kitten said:


> This is the side of Jackson that i fucking love so much. We need more of this.








be patient...


----------



## Church2224 (Nov 8, 2011)

awesomeaustin said:


> be patient...






But seriously I just messaged Steve at CMC Guitars about Jackson 8 strings, he said that there is a rumor Jackson might be making them, but it is a rumor, I said IF they do, they should definitely make USA and imports.

Also according to him they brought some new guys on board to help Jackson, mainly on of the guys who helped make Ibanez as big as it is now, so maybe we will see more from Jackson soon....a lot more.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Nov 8, 2011)

do not want
too boring
8 string with emg's, no inlays


but i do like the headstock


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 8, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> Also according to him they brought some new guys on board to help Jackson, mainly on of the guys who helped make Ibanez as big as it is now, so maybe we will see more from Jackson soon....a lot more.



The guys at Jackson are on top of their shit. I'm very excited


----------



## Church2224 (Nov 8, 2011)

awesomeaustin said:


> The guys at Jackson are on top of their shit. I'm very excited



I expect them to get as big as ESP, Ibanez, and Schecter soon enough, they know they are not as big as they used to but they are growing again. Some of the dealers I talk to and watch get like three USA Selects in stock one day and the next day three are gone!

Seeing the fretwork, playability and overall quality on the recent USA Selects has been even better in recent years, I expect Jackson to be growing, but in a VERY good way


----------



## VILARIKA (Nov 8, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> ...it will be mine anyway.



You need to stop man, this is unhealthy


----------



## Andrew11 (Nov 8, 2011)

Sweet axe, can't wait for the NGD day for some more pics. USA Jacksons are top notch and worth every cent. Have not once ever regretted what I paid for mine and since then have not found anything I liked better. We will see if this holds true when I get my ESP though. Got big expectations for that thing.


----------



## tank (Nov 8, 2011)

auchhhhhhhh gaaaaaaaaaaas, a lot!


----------



## TimmaethBoy (Nov 8, 2011)

It's nice, but $4k nice? 

If only I hads the moneys.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 8, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Yeah, you just had to say that, didn't you? Good thing I don't have $4K.



Now that it's sold you can put that Jackson endorser discount to use and order a brand new one


----------



## Animus (Nov 9, 2011)

MTech said:


> I don't get all the fuss on it... I can agree with both sides of what people are saying about the guitar yet it also made me wonder a few things.
> First thought: that's pretty damn nice looking, yet extremely simple/plain guitar.
> 2nd Thought: Thank god it doesn't have that gigantic inline headstock.
> 3rd: IDK How much I'd like the neck profile form the description... though I have played necks like that on 6's that I loved..but this description makes it sound very unproportioned.
> ...




THe reason necks might twist is because of uneven tension. The offset truss rod compensates for the heavier tension on the top part of the neck. THat's the idea at least. Makes total sense. The ergonomics of the thing is just an added bonus.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 9, 2011)

MTech said:


> 4: Thick neck on one side, so thin a truss rod won't go in the middle...so then a Offset truss rod?? This to me just screams neck twisting problems down the road... I even showed it to a tech friend who's also in a national touring band and he said the exact same thing w/o me even mentioning that thought.



I just saw this





Apparently Vik is also doing this offset truss rod thing.


----------



## guy in latvia (Nov 9, 2011)

So hot!

Im glad to see jackson stepping up their game, their 6 strings are some of the best in existance! Im waiting on them returning with a vengance!


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 9, 2011)

awesomeaustin said:


> I just saw this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does this mean that Vik is also doing the asymmetrical neck? From what I understand, thats the only point of doing the offset trussrod. I do want to get a Vik someday. Just got notification that the Jackson has shipped!


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 9, 2011)

leonardo7 said:


> Does this mean that Vik is also doing the asymmetrical neck? From what I understand, thats the only point of doing the offset trussrod. I do want to get a Vik someday. Just got notification that the Jackson has shipped!



Not sure about the asymmetrical necks on the Vik's, but congrats on getting this 8 string. It's a beautiful beast


----------



## Exploder (Nov 9, 2011)

Are those black frets or is that just an illusion? Either way they look like pure sex.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 9, 2011)

Animus said:


> THe reason necks might twist is because of uneven tension. The offset truss rod compensates for the heavier tension on the top part of the neck. THat's the idea at least. Makes total sense. The ergonomics of the thing is just an added bonus.



The funny part is that it's typically the high E and G strings that have the highest tension of a normal string set. The low E, B, F#, whatever strings you add below that have usually significantly less tension than other strings.


----------



## Animus (Nov 9, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> The funny part is that it's typically the high E and G strings that have the highest tension of a normal string set. The low E, B, F#, whatever strings you add below that have usually significantly less tension than other strings.




Depends I guess. Take a 10-46 gauge set on a 25.5 scale length 6 string. Strings 1 thru 3 have 48.2 lbs of pressure. Strings 4 to 6 have 55.4 lbs.


----------



## gunch (Nov 9, 2011)

I like it. Also to the whiners it's not like its the last 8 Jackson will make ever, try to get over it. Imagine shit like Absinthe green and Erie Dess.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 11, 2011)

leonardo7 said:


> Does this mean that Vik is also doing the asymmetrical neck? From what I understand, thats the only point of doing the offset trussrod. I do want to get a Vik someday. Just got notification that the Jackson has shipped!



it might also just be because the highest tension is on that side of the neck.


----------



## Khoi (Nov 11, 2011)

looks incredibly overpriced for a pretty standardly specced guitar IMO. 

but no doubt that it plays great


----------



## Greatoliver (Nov 12, 2011)

Khoi said:


> looks incredibly overpriced for a pretty standardly specced guitar IMO.
> 
> but no doubt that it plays great



The specs don't really contribute to the price that much, generally - in this case, it is the quality where the price comes from. It will be made with excellent woods, with fretwork that doesn't have flaws and all the jazz. It may look boring, but as you said, I bet it will play amazingly.

Or it's just overpriced


----------



## Khoi (Nov 12, 2011)

Greatoliver said:


> The specs don't really contribute to the price that much, generally - in this case, it is the quality where the price comes from. It will be made with excellent woods, with fretwork that doesn't have flaws and all the jazz. It may look boring, but as you said, I bet it will play amazingly.
> 
> Or it's just overpriced



yeah I get what you're saying, I guess I'm just thinking for an 8 string that expensive, I'd expect something a bit crazier like some different/fancier woods at the least, but of course, different/more exotic woods doesn't necessarily mean a better guitar


----------



## FadexToxBlack81 (Nov 15, 2011)

and now im selling my car and family to afford a jackson custom shop 8...


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 15, 2011)

So who on here bought it??? 

(Congrats Leonardo... Expecting YouTube vid asap!)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 15, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> So who on here bought it???


 
Look a page or two back.


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh and thanks Leonado7... Wifey bought me a new RG2228 for a steal as an early X-mas gift and I _was_ all excited for my NGD 11/17, but now I'm already having buyer's remorse and kinda bummed out... bastard.


----------



## craigny (Nov 15, 2011)

Holy Schnikeis..that thing is awesome.


----------



## Eric Christian (Nov 16, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> Oh and thanks Leonado7... Wifey bought me a new RG2228 for a steal as an early X-mas gift and I _was_ all excited for my NGD 11/17, but now I'm already having buyer's remorse and kinda bummed out... bastard.


 
Your NGD tommorow will be awesome and you won't be having buyers remorse. Especially once you feel how slick and flat the back of the neck is and how smooth the fretboard action is. Then once you break in the strings and get the nut locked down you'll see that the tuning stability is rock solid.


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 17, 2011)

^ I'm an 8-string virgin so I'm hoping it's everything I've read about and more. It took awhile to pull the trigger, because of a lot of stuff I read about the pros of a fanned fret 8... but, I love my JEMs so I'm hoping I get the same warm feeling in my pants over the RG2228 and I'm going with the Ernie Ball 10-74s so we'll see! I have 45 days to change my mind lol... or maybe I could swap it for a custom Jackson 8


----------



## FrostyTheDroMan (Nov 19, 2011)

WOW thats beautiful! And charcoal with white binding...  PERFECT!


----------



## aturaya (Nov 26, 2011)

Why do ebony fingerboards make all guitars look so much sexier???

WHY AREN'T THERE MORE EBONY FINGERBOARD GUITARS??!


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Nov 26, 2011)

my lord, 8 strings always look so unwieldy to me, but Jackson should be making this thing mass produced, it's killer looking. I've always preferred this headstock for jackson.


----------

